# μπόρα



## ianis

Χαίρετε. Πρώτα από όλα ελπίζω ότι όλοι είσαστε καλά παρά την σημερινή κρίσις.
Έχω μερικές απορίες σχετικές με τη λέξη "μπόρα" που εμφανίζεται στον έξης στίχο από μια μουσική της Κατερίνας Μακαβούς

"
Άλλη μια ώρα, άλλη μια μπόρα,
άλλη μια νύχτα που γυρίζω μοναχή.
Τα βήματα μου, σαν τα όνειρα μου,
βαδίζουν πάνω σε μια απάλυνη ρωγμή."


Τα λεξικά αναφέρει διαφορές σημασίες όπως "ντους", "ξαφνικά βροχή μικρής διάρκειας", "αναπάντεχη συμφορά", "αποτυχία", αλλά γνωρίζει κανένας τι είναι η πραγματική έννοια σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα;
Και στην καθημερινά χρήση της λέξης τι είναι η κύρια χρήση; Μπορεί ο καθένας να λέει "θα πάρω μπόρα (ντους η βροχή)".


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Και στην καθημερινά χρήση της λέξης τι είναι η κύρια χρήση;


Η λέξη "μπόρα" χρησιμοποιείται τόσο με την κυριολεκτική σημασία της (ξαφνική και δυνατή βροχή που διαρκεί λίγο) όσο και με τη μεταφορική (αναπάντεχη συμφορά, συνήθως παροδική).



ianis said:


> Τα λεξικά αναφέρ*ουν* διαφορές σημασίες όπως "ντους", "ξαφνικά βροχή μικρής διάρκειας", "αναπάντεχη συμφορά", "αποτυχία", αλλά γνωρίζει κανένας *ποια* είναι η πραγματική έννοια σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα;


Με τη σημασία "ντους" δεν την έχω ξανασυναντήσει. 
Διαβάζοντας τους δύο πρώτους στίχους έρχεται στο μυαλό μου η εικόνα μιας γυναίκας που επιστρέφει στο σπίτι της μέσα στη νύχτα με δυνατή βροχή. Αυτό που έχει όμως μεγαλύτερη σημασία στο ποίημα είναι, νομίζω,  η μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης "μπόρα", καθώς φαίνεται ότι κάτι τη βασανίζει.



ianis said:


> Μπορεί ο καθένας να λέει "θα πάρω μπόρα (ντους η βροχή)".


Όχι. Αλλά μπορείς να πεις:
" Όποιον πάρει η μπόρα" 
"Με βρήκε μπόρα".   
Τα παραδείγματα είναι από αυτό το λεξικό: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=μπόρα&sin=all


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Η λέξη "μπόρα" χρησιμοποιείται τόσο με την κυριολεκτική σημασία της (ξαφνική και δυνατή βροχή που διαρκεί λίγο) όσο και με τη μεταφορική (αναπάντεχη συμφορά, συνήθως παροδική).
> 
> 
> Με τη σημασία "ντους" δεν την έχω ξανασυναντήσει.
> Διαβάζοντας τους δύο πρώτους στίχους έρχεται στο μυαλό μου η εικόνα μιας γυναίκας που επιστρέφει στο σπίτι της μέσα στη νύχτα με δυνατή βροχή. Αυτό που έχει όμως μεγαλύτερη σημασία στο ποίημα είναι, νομίζω,  η μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης "μπόρα", καθώς φαίνεται ότι κάτι τη βασανίζει.
> 
> 
> Όχι. Αλλά μπορείς να πεις:
> " Όποιον πάρει η μπόρα"
> "Με βρήκε μπόρα".
> Τα παραδείγματα είναι από αυτό το λεξικό: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=μπόρα&sin=all


Πρώτα σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ Perseas και από τις πληροφορίες και από τις διορθώσεις.
Οι έννοιες "ντους" (shower) και "αποτυχία" (setback) είναι από το Oxford Greek-English Learner's Dictionary, αλλά αυτό το λεξικό παρουσιάσει μερικές φορές αγγλικές ιδιωματικοί όροι και εκφράσεις που δε γνωρίζω.

Στον επόμενο στίχο υπάρχει μια έκφρασή που μου αφήνει μπερδεμένος επίσης,

"
Και ξημερώνει, μα εγώ γυρνάω μόνη,
σε άδεια πάρκα με φαντάσματα απ’ το χθες.
Με ξεγελάνε κι όλο ρωτάνε
γιατί τα μάτια μου θυμίζουν φυλακές."


" Τα μάτια μου θυμίζουν φυλακές" είναι μια κοινή έκφραση; Τι νομίζεις ότι σημαίνει;


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Οι έννοιες "ντους" (shower) και "αποτυχία" (setback) είναι από το Oxford Greek-English Learner's Dictionary, ...


Η αγγλική λέξη "shower" σημαίνει "μπόρα" και "ντους", αλλά "στα Ελληνικά "μπόρα" και "ντους" δεν είναι το ίδιο. 



ianis said:


> " Τα μάτια μου θυμίζουν φυλακές" είναι μια κοινή έκφραση; Τι νομίζεις ότι σημαίνει;


Όχι, δεν είναι κοινή. Συχνά στα ποιήματα (και κυρίως στη νεότερη ποίηση) οι λέξεις λειτουργούν ως σύμβολα και η αποκωδικοποίησή τους δεν είναι απλό πράγμα. Ωστόσο, η φράση φαίνεται ότι παραπέμπει σε κάποιο υπαρξιακό ή κοινωνικό πρόβλημα του ποιητικού υποκειμένου που το εγκλωβίζει και το καθιστά συναισθηματικά ευάλωτο.


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Η αγγλική λέξη "shower" σημαίνει "μπόρα" και "ντους", αλλά "στα Ελληνικά "μπόρα" και "ντους" δεν είναι το ίδιο.


Ποία είναι η διαφορά;


----------



## Perseas

Μπόρα/
Ντους


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> Μπόρα/
> Ντους
> View attachment 39550
> View attachment 39549


Brilliant! 

We Brits are known for our rain words and expressions!  For a short spell of rain depending on its intensity we could say:

Light shower
Shower
Heavy shower
Downpour
(!) 

Could all these be translated by μπόρα +/- μικρή/μεγάλη ?  Can you also say "Με 'πιάσε μπόρα" ? 

The lovely thing about the song is that pretty much all of it can be read literally or metaphorically!


----------



## Perseas

@Helleno File
Μπόρα is short in duration; I'd say it lasts from some minutes to 1-2 hours.  But yes, you could say "μικρή/'_μίνι'_/μεγάλη/δυνατή/φοβερή ...
"Μ' έπιασε" μπόρα is very good!


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> @Helleno File
> Μπόρα is short in duration; I'd say it lasts from some minutes to 1-2 hours.  But yes, you could say "μικρή/'_μίνι'_/μεγάλη/δυνατή/φοβερή ...
> "Μ' έπιασε" μπόρα is very good!


Interesting that μπόρα can be as long as 1-2 hours.  Shower in English is probably no more than 15 minutes, often only a few minutes , as in "it was only a shower!" Downpour might be 20 maybe even 30 minutes.  Anything longer is definitely rain!


----------



## Perseas

Yes, it usually takes some minutes. I guess I've been too "large"or "open-handed" by saying _1-2 hours_.


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Μπόρα/
> Ντους
> View attachment 39550
> View attachment 39549


"το λακωνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν", σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ και για τις πληροφορίες και για τις ερμηνείες τους στίχους.  


Helleno File said:


> Interesting that μπόρα can be as long as 1-2 hours.  Shower in English is probably no more than 15 minutes, often only a few minutes , as in "it was only a shower!" Downpour might be 20 maybe even 30 minutes.  Anything longer is definitely rain!



According  to the Oxford Greek-English Learner's Dictionary it also includes cloudburst, downfall, downpour, soaker, drencher and storm. Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## Helleno File

ianis said:


> ...
> According  to the Oxford Greek-English Learner's Dictionary it also includes cloudburst, downfall, downpour, soaker, drencher and storm. Thank you for the explanation!





Helleno File said:


> ...
> We Brits are known for our rain words and expressions!
> ...


Thanks ianis. Even I'd forgotten some of them! Cloudburst is a lovely word.  I wonder who first used it.  It is for a very short usually sudden and very heavy fall of rain.  

Downfall can can be used for a larger quantity but quite often it merely expresses the fact.  Used for snow as well as rain.  "There was a (heavy) downfall of snow/rain in the night". Downfall is very commonly used for the sudden end of a goverment, monarchy etc. and metaphorically (or exaggeratedly) for something that causes someone harm: "His passion for gambling caused his downfall". 

I would understand soaker and drencher but don't recall them used in BE. Storm is καταιγίδα.


----------



## Helleno File

We would very commonly say "I got soaked/drenched [in/by the rain] yesterday". = Έγινα μούσκεμα χθες.


----------



## ianis

Helleno File said:


> Thanks ianis. Even I'd forgotten some of them! Cloudburst is a lovely word.  I wonder who first used it.  It is for a very short usually sudden and very heavy fall of rain.
> 
> Downfall can can be used for a larger quantity but quite often it merely expresses the fact.  Used for snow as well as rain.  "There was a (heavy) downfall of snow/rain in the night". Downfall is very commonly used for the sudden end of a goverment, monarchy etc. and metaphorically (or exaggeratedly) for something that causes someone harm: "His passion for gambling caused his downfall".
> 
> I would understand soaker and drencher but don't recall them used in BE. Storm is καταιγίδα.



I must confess I was utterly ignorant about this issue and so thank you very much for all these details. Maybe because the English terms are so specific and μπόρα more broad it comprises so many of them? "καταιγίδα" is very recurrent on Memrise so I'm familiar with it. I'm not very good at interpreting dictionaries but storm (θύελλα) does appear as a possible translation for μπόρα unless I'm missing something as I did in "shower".


----------



## Helleno File

I used to be unsure about θύελλα but I now think it is very strong wind, without rain so not the same as μπόρα and not storm although it is given in dictionaries. We do however sometimes say windstorm and "storm force wind" is a general and also a technical phrase - known to listeners of the "Shipping Forecast" on BBC radio (a weather forecast for mariners).  Gale would be the best english equivalent. More colloquial than θύελλα are φουρτούνα and τρικυμία ("3 waves") which is even stronger. 

Can native speakers confirm/correct and also comment on whether μπόρα can include "storm" as ianis wonders.  My impression from English that μπόρα is a lot less than a storm which for me would usually last for at least an hour and probably a lot more.


----------



## Αγγελος

No, μπόρα is definitely a rain shower, a brief downpour.
Θύελλα is a storm, but not necessarily a rainstorm or thunderstorm.
Φουρτούνα is a storm at sea. Μπουρίνι is a sudden and unexpected storm at sea.
Shakespeare’s _Tempest _is translated as Τρικυμία_._


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Άγγελε. Very helpful and even Shakespeare - wow!


----------



## ianis

Thank you very much to both you have been very helpful.


----------

